# Help, help



## Lawladykerri (Aug 2, 2005)

I have had a small fresh-water tank running for about 8 months with a green cory, dwarf puffers, and a few danios. Approximately one month ago, I added one more dwarf puffer (3 total) who was quite a bit smaller than the others. He seemed to never eat, and got smaller and smaller until he died. I, unfortunately, never found him and I assumed he was eaten by the Danios. I had a 4-day weekend (my tank is at work) and I came back to find all of the fish dead but a danio and the cory. I don't know which day they died, but from the looks of them, it was probably early in the weekend. I also found the old puffer when I stirred the rocks. (This is disgusting, I know). The remaining fish's scales were flakey and they had some faint white spots. They were breathing hard, didn't want to eat, and seemed to be scratching. I treated the tank with Maracide, and that seemed to help- at first. I also added a water clear tablet. 4 days later, they looked bad again.

A friend of mine had fits that I added chemicals to the tank, and said I should put in charcoal. That actually seemed to help too for 3 or 4 days. Today, my fish's scales are popping up everywhere, and I see some tiny white worms wiggling around in the water. What should I do? Should I all coppersafe? Take out the charcoal? Water change? I also have a beautiful plant that I don't want to kill. I have no algae in the tank at all...


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

lets break this down for a minute here, some questions
1) whats your ammonia/nitrite/nitrate/pH readings?
2) how big is the tank?
3) can you get a picture of your fish now?

I think water quality was the REAL issue here, not disease (disease was the effect not the cause of the dead fish). A dead fish in there over a few days can create an ammonia spike that can kill everything.


----------



## Lawladykerri (Aug 2, 2005)

It is a 10-gallon tank. I don't have access to a digital camera today (at work) but the danio has 10-12 scales that are sticking out from its body, and it looks like a tiny white dot is underneath. I will try to sneak out of the office over lunch and bring a water sample to be tested.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

How often do you change water? The tiny white worms may be nematodes, which indicate poor water quality. Probably because of the dead fish. I would start doing large ( 50% ) water changes every day. It may not help at this point, but it certainly won't hurt.


----------



## Lawladykerri (Aug 2, 2005)

I probably do a 15% water change every month...


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

You need to that much , or more every week. For now, as I said, do 50% daily. You need to get your water quality under control, quickly.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

Ron is right, it sounds as though your problems are due to water quality.


----------



## Lawladykerri (Aug 2, 2005)

OK- as far as some sort of chemical treatment- should I do that also? I just looked over at my Danio, and he is now staying at the top of the tank, I'll assume because his gills are affected?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Sounds almost like dropsy, anyone else think so?


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

I would go for massive water changes. If you put meds. in, you will be throwing half of it away every time you change water. If you don't get your water quality under control, all the chemicals in the world won't help.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

Fishfirst said:


> Sounds almost like dropsy, anyone else think so?


yes, it sounds like dropsy - danios are prone to getting it especially when water quality is negelcted! It has to be caught early most of the time in order to be treated. I would do as Ron says, massive daily water changes and use some aquarium salt - one tbs per 5 gal is what I use. Replace salt only as new water is added and only for the amount of new water as it does not evaporate out. At this point its probably your only chance to save the fish.


----------

